# Technische Fragen  zu Ping-Anrufen



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

Die Frage, die ich mir immer stelle, warum unterbindet man nicht einfach die Möglichkeit 
von diesen Nummern (0137, 0190 ) anzurufen?

Es handelt sich doch um Nummern , die ausschließlich  dazu dienen (teure) Dienstleistungen 
zu erbringen (Televoting oder Stöhndienste) also angerufen zu werden. Ich sehe absolut 
keine Notwendigkeit von diesen Nummern Anrufe tätigen zu können. 

Wahrscheinlich werden jetzt wieder ein paar Oberschlaue sagen, das ginge technisch nicht: 
 "Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg"...

Leser


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2005)

@ Leser, Du hast das Prinzip noch nicht verstanden. Die Anrufer wurden zumeist dadurch gelockt, dass im Display ein entgangener Anruf angezeigt wird. Die Leute wählen freiwillig die Nummer, ohne sich vorher hinreichend Gedanken darüber gemacht oder ohne die Nummer richtig interpretiert zu haben. Technisch gesehen gibt es da gar keine Hürden.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

@Reducal 

und du hast mich nicht verstanden, es geht mir darum, warum von diesen Nummern überhaupt 
Rufe getätigt werden können, sie dienen  doch nur dazu angerufen zu werden. Könnten sie nicht 
ihrerseits selbst anrufen, könnten sie auch nicht pingen. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...

Leser


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2005)

...nun was hälst Du davon, wenn die Absenderkennung automatisch generiert wird und mit dem ursprünglichen Pinganruf gar nichts zu tun hat? Bislang ist es anscheinend noch niemand gelungen, so einen Anruf entgegen zu nehmen - wie auch, das sind keine Anrufe im herkömmlichen Sinne.
Mit dem Vorteil beim Lesen hast Du wohl Recht, ich Schlendrian, ich!


----------



## smartie (11 Oktober 2005)

*Danke, Sascha!*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php
> 
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-tricks-wehren.php



Danke, Sascha!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Hi!



			
				Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage, die ich mir immer stelle, warum unterbindet man nicht einfach die Möglichkeit
> von diesen Nummern (0137, 0190 ) anzurufen?



Es *ist* ja auch technisch gar nicht möglich, von diesen Nummern aus anzurufen. Da ist es wie oft geübt mit dem bekannten eMail-Dosenfleisch (Spam): Die Absenderkennung ist *gefälscht*!

Deshalb schaltet die Bundesnetzagentur *bei genügend Beschwerden* die betreffenden Nummern ja auch ab!

Ach ja: Woher kriegen die meine Handy-Nummer?
Die Handy-Nummern sind immer 7-stellig und es gibt nur wenige Vorwahlen. Da läßt man den Komplizen Computer eben mal einige 10000 Nummern durchklingeln...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Es *ist* ja auch technisch gar nicht möglich, von diesen Nummern aus anzurufen. Da ist es wie oft geübt mit dem bekannten eMail-Dosenfleisch (Spam): Die Absenderkennung ist *gefälscht*!.


http://www.datenschutz.de/news/alle/detail/?nid=1340


> In Deutschland wäre eine solche frei wählbare Nummernanzeige aufgrund anderer technischer Grundlagen des Telefonnetzes nicht möglich.


trotz intensiver Suche habe ich keine Quelle finden können, die positiv bestätigt, dass 
die Rufnummernanzeige (Calling Line Identification Protocol) zu fälschen wäre.
Woher stammt die Information, dass von 0190/0137 Nummern kein Anruf getätigt werden kann?
Wäre für Quellenangaben sowohl für die Bestätigung der Fälschungsmöglichkeit 
(nicht wie, sondern nur ob!)   und der Unmöglichkeit von Mehrwertnummern 
aktiv anzurufen dankbar. Mit *"ist bekannt"*  oder *"weiß doch jeder"* kann ich nichts anfangen  

Leser


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Hier schreibt die Bundesnetzagentur etwas zu diesem Thema. Interessant ist:


> um über die sogenannte Clip-Funktion z. B. eine hochpreisige Mehrwertdienstrufnummer zu *übertragen*


Damit ist nicht gesagt, ob die betreffende Rufnummer für die *Anwahl* benutzt werden muß. Da wird wohl nur eine Anfrage an die Agentur weiterhelfen.
Außerdem: http://www.datenschutz.de/news/alle/detail/?nid=1340


> In *Deutschland* wäre eine solche frei wählbare Nummernanzeige aufgrund anderer technischer Grundlagen des Telefonnetzes nicht möglich.


Wer sagt denn, daß die betreffenden Wählgeräte in Deutschland stehen? Wie hinlänglich bekannt, arbeiten die Firmen zweifelhafter Seriosität international. Wer in Taka-Tuka-Land ein Telefonsystem betreibt, hat natürlich einige Möglichkeiten mehr als ein "normaler" Anschlußinhaber.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Informationen, die das Ganze leider nicht aus dem Bereich der Spekulationen 
herausführt.  

"keep on searching"...

Leser


----------



## ESC (11 Oktober 2005)

Es braucht keine obskure Telefonanlage im obskuren Ausland um jede beliebige (fiktive) Rufnummer im deutschen Netz zu übertragen, dazu genügt ein ordinärer ISDN-*Anlagen*-Anschluss und ein PC. 


*Servicerufnummern* sind *immer* nur fiktive Rufnummern, die nur bis zum Rechner der Seviceplattform des "gastgebenden" Netzbetreibers existieren. Die Anwahl einer Servicerufnummer erreicht immer nur diese Serviceplattform. Dort wird die Servicenummer durch eine "reale" Telefonnummer ersetzt und an diese der Anruf zugestellt.

Es gibt keine real existierende Anschlüsse, die mit der Servicerufnummer direkt anwählbar wären. So kann auch niemals eine angezeigte Servicerufnummer die Nummer eines real existierenden Anrufer-Anschlusses sein, diese Anzeige ist *immer* nur getürkt.

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

sehr schön , und wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## ESC (11 Oktober 2005)

Na, hier zum Beispiel  :roll: 

Oder in den multilateral (zwischen Netzbetreibern und Herstellern) vereinbarten Spezifikationen zur Netzzusammenschaltung in Deutschland.

Das kannst Du mir als Stellungnahme eines Experten abnehmen, oder, mit Verlaub, Du kannst mich ^h^h^h^h äh, in der zuständigen Fachabteilung des Netzbetreibers Deines Vertrauens fragen gehen.

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

selbsternannten Experten glaub ich gar nichts, und die  " Fachabteilung Deines lokalen Buchladens"
als Hinweis anzuführen ist schlicht armselig


----------



## ESC (11 Oktober 2005)

Wieso glaubt jeder dahergelaufene anonyme "Gast", registrierte Nutzer hätten einen Lehrauftrag, der sie zwingt, ihre Expertise durch Quellen zu belegen, anderenfalls dürfen sie dumm angemacht werden?

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

höhö, ein Rookie mit 33 Beiträgen, ne Klappe wie ein hot-liner, aber der aus der Studentenriege....


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Oktober 2005)

Leser schrieb:
			
		

> trotz intensiver Suche habe ich keine Quelle finden können, die positiv bestätigt, dass
> die Rufnummernanzeige (Calling Line Identification Protocol) zu fälschen wäre.


Macht fast jeder VoIP Provider
http://dus.net/voip/dustelstarter.php


> Ihre Festnetzrufnummer wird auf Wunsch bei Anrufen übermittelt


Wie wohl?

Wer das mit Mehrwertnummern sucht, mag sich das Log einer schweizer Telekom-Firma anschauen:
http://web.archive.org/web/20040324092459/stats.primetel.ch/ras1.ems
Scheinbar liefen hier deren europäische Mehrwertnummern (z.B die dialer-missbrauchte 090090000928/606) in Frankfurt in einem Callcenter von Colt ein, denen gehört jedenfalls der Rufnummernblock, der die RasNummer enthält.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> > Ihre Festnetzrufnummer wird auf Wunsch bei Anrufen übermittelt


heißt das, dass der VoIP Provider sich als  Handlanger beim Fälschen der angezeigten Rufnummer 
anbietet?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Wer das mit Mehrwertnummern sucht, mag sich das Log einer schweizer Telekom-Firma anschauen:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20040324092459/stats.primetel.ch/ras1.ems
> Scheinbar liefen hier deren europäische Mehrwertnummern (z.B die dialer-missbrauchte 090090000928/606) in Frankfurt in einem Callcenter von Colt ein, denen gehört jedenfalls der Rufnummernblock, der die RasNummer enthält.


[off topic]
:evil:
ich muss da erwähnen, dass dies damals keine alte Sau interessiert hat...
zu meinem Gram...
:evil:
[/off topic]


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Hi!



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier steht (im Kapitel "Rufnummern & Co" weiter unten), daß eine *beliebige* Festnetznummer übertragen wird, allerdings mit Verifikation durch Anruf. Dieser VoIP-Anbieter hilft also nicht beim Fälschen. Allerdings ergibt sich aus dessen Aussage, *das* es möglich ist, eine beliebige Nummer zu übertragen. Damit hat "Leser" dann ja seine klare, definitive Aussage.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hier steht (im Kapitel "Rufnummern & Co" weiter unten), daß eine *beliebige* Festnetznummer übertragen wird, allerdings mit Verifikation durch Anruf. Dieser VoIP-Anbieter hilft also nicht beim Fälschen. Allerdings ergibt sich aus dessen Aussage, *das* es möglich ist, eine beliebige Nummer zu übertragen. Damit hat "Leser" dann ja seine klare, definitive Aussage.


Noch immer nicht, die ursprüngliche Frage ging dahin, ob es möglich ist 0190/0137 
Nummern zu Ping Zwecken zu faken. Dass  der VoiP Provider solche Fälschungen zuläßt
 (was anders wäre es nicht) , kann ich mir offengestanden kaum vorstellen.

Die Diskussion geht aneinander vorbei.


----------



## ESC (12 Oktober 2005)

ISDN-Anlagenanschluss, "Leistungsmerkmal Benutzerspezifische Signalisierungsinformationen". In der Bedienungsanleitung zur dazu gekauften TK Anlage steht dann, wie man die anzuzeigende Rufnummer zu einer Nebenstelle einstellt. Das kann eine beliebige sein.  

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Eben ausprobiert, bedienungsanleitungsgemäß lassen sich nur die Nummern einstellen  und frei zuordnen 
die vom Provider als MSN zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. Jede andere Nummer wird abgelehnt.


----------



## ESC (12 Oktober 2005)

Beratungsresistent? Das geht nicht mit einem privatgemuckel/kleinkrauter *Mehrgeräte*anschluss mit mehreren MSN. *Anlagen-*Anschluss mit einer (kurzen) Rufnummer und ein bis x-stelligem Nebenstellennummernbereich muss man dafür haben.

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Boey . klasse wat für Tipps man hier kricht un sogar doppelt , jetzt noch die bitte Anlage und ich bin im Geschäft  :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

z.B. Telefonanlage von SEL Kosten ca. 75.000 Euro mit Anlagenanschluss Für 60 Anschlüsse und 350 internen Rufnummern. 
Zusätzliche Installationskosten gehen zu Lasten des Kunden.

Immer noch Intresse vorhanden??


----------



## ESC (12 Oktober 2005)

:bash:


----------

